# Sea World & Busch Gardens 2/$50 ($25 each)



## tazleiten12

Just got this off another site, make a donation to NRA-ILA get single-day passes to one of the Anheuser-Busch Adventure Parks in the United States. These passes are valid through April 2008, and are good for a one-day adult or child admission into SeaWorld Orlando, San Antonio or San Diego; Busch Gardens or Adventure Island in Tampa Bay; Busch Gardens or Water Country USA in Williamsburg; or Sesame Place in Langhorne. 
Donation Amount: 
2 tickets $50.00 
4 tickets $100.00 
6 tickets $150.00 
8 tickets $200.00 
Follow this link:
https://secure.nraila.org/buschgardens.aspx


----------



## Gizmo1951

Thanks
I just got 4 tickets for our upcoming trip and saved over $100.00


----------



## MagiKitty

I've been debating if we could afford squeezing a day at Sea World during our trip to Universal in November.  This sort of deal makes it quite easy to say yes we can!  Thanks for the post!  I'm getting my tix right now...


----------



## kimmcbee

Great deal, does anyone know if we are able to get the second day free with this offer???  Thanks for the great info.


----------



## ChrisK

Beer, Guns and Seaworld. What else could you ask for?


----------



## kathy87

WOW. great deal  Does anyone know if you can use the tickets for a second day???


----------



## danacath

ChrisK said:


> Beer, Guns and Seaworld. What else could you ask for?



  

I noticed that they say to allow 10 business days for delivery of tickets.  I'm calling them on Monday AM and crossing my fingers that I can still get in on the deal, since we leave town on July 26!  Otherwise, I'm wondering if I could have the tix mailed to our hotel down there??


----------



## riu girl

deleted


----------



## yeahdisney

Thanks!


----------



## mecamper

Thank you so much, tazleiten12!! I just ordered 6 tickets for $150 ! I called the number that is listed under "contact" at the NRA-ILA homepage. I was able to pay an extra $8 for 2 day express mail.  This is an awesome deal.  I haven't been to Sea World since I was a kid and this will be the first time I take my own kids. Thanks again!


----------



## kimmcbee

Talked with NRA ILA today, they dont think that we can upgrade to second day free.  Need to check with sea world is what I was told.  Just to let you know.  We ordered 8 tickets still a great deal with no second day!!!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Wow, this is the best deal I've seen around... I was going to pay for 2 combo tkts for one day each at SW and BGT.  With the AAA discount, that was $192.06 w/tax for 2 tkts.  So I saved $92.06.

I am a little concerned that I didn't get a confirmation email or receipt or anything though.  Did anyone?  I just got a transaction ID code when I submitted my "donation."


----------



## MagiKitty

I ordered my set of tix the other day and received a confirmation "thank you for your donation" email a few hours later.  Just wait a while and see.  I'm sure you'll get one too.


----------



## torinsmom

We are going to SW and would like to do the Dolphin Nursery Tour. Does anyone know if I buy these discount tickets, can I buy the Dolphin Nursery Tickets online WITHOUT buying the tickets there?

Marsha


----------



## JoyG

Does anyone know when they get these tickets do you have to specify up front which park you'll use them at?

We might get to one of these parks before next April but I'm not sure which one yet.  Will I get a generic ticket good at any of them through this link?


----------



## le9397

JoyG said:


> Does anyone know when they get these tickets do you have to specify up front which park you'll use them at?
> 
> We might get to one of these parks before next April but I'm not sure which one yet.  Will I get a generic ticket good at any of them through this link?




You don't specify a park when ordering.


----------



## POB14

Doggone it, you people have put me in a moral quandary.

Because, as a general principle, the NRA can bend over and suck on parts of me that are not mentionable on the DIS.

However, saving a hundred bucks on four theme park admissions is near and dear to my heart as well.

Gonna have to think about this one.


----------



## mecamper

My tickets were delivered today by Fed Ex.  I called them on Monday and paid eight dollars for the two day delivery.  The tickets say Anheuser-Busch Adventure Parks on the front. On the back it says Admission Ticket Valid through April 30, 2008. It lists the parks, and has bar coding along the side.  It's a great deal IF you don't mind helping out the NRA and supporting the second amendment.


----------



## wwessing

I ordered 10 of those tickets last night.  I'll jump back on and post when I receive them.  It's always nice to know when you order "deals" like this that everything is on the up and up and the tickets are received and are as promised.  

I was glad to read the post stating they received their tickets and everything was as it's supposed to be.  Helped me relax about the $250 "donation" I gave for those 10 tickets.  

Normally I would have thought about it; researched it; discussed the issue to death with my dh; fretted and thought some more. . . but I noticed that there are a limited number available and they could be gone anytime.  So, I jumped on it and then had 2nd, 3rd, 4th (so on and so on) thoughts about it.

Thanks to the op for the tip.


----------



## Princess Jenny

I called today, and they told me I had to be a member of the NRA to get these tickets.  Is everyone a member or are they just lucking out when they call?


----------



## mecamper

I am not a member and they didn't ask.


----------



## torinsmom

Princess Jenny said:


> I called today, and they told me I had to be a member of the NRA to get these tickets.  Is everyone a member or are they just lucking out when they call?



Why would you call instead of using the online order form? There is a spot there for member id, but it is not required. 

I just bought 2 tickets and its saving me about $50!

Marsha


----------



## Princess Jenny

Only called because they didn't have odd number tickets on the web site the other day.  And I needed 5.  But they do now.  So now I don't have to call and I can order them from the website


----------



## Janet Hill

I ordered them and I'm not a member of the NRA.  I'll just wait and see if I actually receive them.

Thanks to the op


----------



## michelleinfl

I guess I will call tomorrow and see if they can send them to me second day, since I need them for next weekend (of course I am local, so if that doesn't happen, it won't be a huge deal for me, we will just go another time)

Thanks for the great deal!!!


----------



## maryannlandin

So, their website says "Contribute to NRA-ILA And Receive Discounted Theme Park Tickets".  I am having that slow mommy brain thing happening.  Does this mean that we make a donation and then have to PURCHASE the discounted tickets?  Or do we make the donation and then get FREE tickets?

If I want 6 tickets, I make a donation of $150 and then get my 6 tickets for free right?

Thanks guys!

~MaryAnn


----------



## mecamper

You donate $150 and get six tickets for free.


----------



## mareed

maryannlandin said:


> So, their website says "Contribute to NRA-ILA And Receive Discounted Theme Park Tickets".  I am having that slow mommy brain thing happening.  Does this mean that we make a donation and then have to PURCHASE the discounted tickets?  Or do we make the donation and then get FREE tickets?
> 
> If I want 6 tickets, I make a donation of $150 and then get my 6 tickets for free right?
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> ~MaryAnn



Only my opinion, but I think this is a link that's supposed to come up after you've made a donation.  As you said, it says "receive discounted theme park tickets" not "free" tickets.  So, I think the intent was that you make a donation and then purchase the discounted tickets, but they had bad programming that allows the link to display independently, and the link has now been circulated on the internet.  Wouldn't surprise me to see it pulled soon...


----------



## mareed

mecamper said:


> You donate $150 and get six tickets for free.



This is the way it's working, but I seriously doubt it was the intent.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

SWEET!!! I just ordered 5 tix and saved $144.75!!!!  

I'll stay subbed and let ya'll know if and when we get them, etc. 

Thanks to the op!


----------



## Princess Jenny

Has anyone actually received their tickets in the mail?  Can you use them any day you want?  What I mean is there any restrictions?


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

mecamper said:


> My tickets were delivered today by Fed Ex.  I called them on Monday and paid eight dollars for the two day delivery.  The tickets say Anheuser-Busch Adventure Parks on the front. On the back it says Admission Ticket Valid through April 30, 2008. It lists the parks, and has bar coding along the side.  It's a great deal IF you don't mind helping out the NRA and supporting the second amendment.




PrincessJenny... this was posted on p. 2.


----------



## Princess Jenny

Sorry!  Im driving myself nuts doing all the planning  

I just ordered my tickets.  Saved me $144!  I just get nervous when a deal seems so good.  I always think there is a catch to it.

Thanks so much!


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

I totally agree with you princess! I usually hem and haw over stuff like this but decided today was the day I seize the opportunity! I did call the DH though and made him go to the website and made him order them!  
Now if they come... "yea me"! If they don't... "well, you agreed"!


----------



## Princess Jenny

I should of thought of that!!!  Now if they don't come, I will have my DH, DB, DD, and DS giving me the evil eye...


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

Yes... I am highly skilled in the CYA dept.!


----------



## michelleinfl

did they get strange about the offer or anything? LOL - I am feeling sensitive today, and not sure I can handle them saying I didn't get the deal fairly - but - I would really like those tickets next week...


----------



## michelleinfl

michelleinfl said:


> did they get strange about the offer or anything? LOL - I am feeling sensitive today, and not sure I can handle them saying I didn't get the deal fairly - but - I would really like those tickets next week...



Bummer - I got up the nerver to call, and they are closed! argh...


----------



## AlexandNessa

I got my tickets today.  I ordered them the evening of the 16th and did not pay for special shipping.   

I am also not an NRA member.   

ETA:  Just so others know ... I am now on their e-mail list as I just received an NRA Alert for a SCOTUS gun case.


----------



## DANSHA

I am new to the SeaWorld forum as we have been renting home near disney for the last several years but never been to SeaWorld. I was able to order 11 tickets for our annual family trip in November and saved $490!!!!


----------



## us_eagle

DANSHA said:


> I am new to the SeaWorld forum as we have been renting home near disney for the last several years but never been to SeaWorld. I was able to order 11 tickets for our annual family trip in November and saved $490!!!!



How can you order 11 tickets? I thought you could only order up to 8 tickets. can we make multi transaction?


----------



## maryannlandin

Okay, I just placed my order online.  I am soooooo nervous.  LOL.  Has anyone actually used the tickets that they received?  My husband and I decided that since we paid so little to get into Busch Gardens we are gonna do the Serengetti Safari.  Ugh.  My stomach hurts.  I am crossing my fingers that this worked because I sure as heck would not be donating THREE HUNDRED bucks to the NRA.


----------



## snowbunny

POB14 said:


> Doggone it, you people have put me in a moral quandary.
> 
> Because, as a general principle, the NRA can bend over and suck on parts of me that are not mentionable on the DIS.


 
No quandary for me at all...I wouldn't give those people a dollar under any circumstances whatsoever.


----------



## Gizmo1951

My Tickets were in todays mail.

I ordered them on the 13th of July regular shiping.

Thanks again !!


----------



## wwessing

I received my 10 tickets in the mail today as well, and it only took 3-4 days without any special shipping.

For those of you who are wondering, here's a description of them.  They are credit/business card size tickets (actual tickets, not vouchers).  They say Admission Ticket Valid through April 30, 2008 on the back.  The fine print says "Present this ticket at the entrance turnstile for one day admission to any one of the SeaWorld Adventure Park, Busch Gardens, Sesame Place, Adventure Island or Water Country U.S.A. park, during regularly scheduled operating hours.  Not valid for complimentary admission to Discover Cove.  Not for resale.  Not valid for special events."  "2007 Busch Entertainment Corporation.  All rights reserved."
They have bar codes all over the back and have red, sequential numbering on each ticket. 

Expect correspondence, e-mail and solicitations from NRA if you purchase these tickets. . . I've already gotten some that came before my tickets.  You can always request removal from their lists if you don't wish to hear from them.


----------



## Flamesfan

After I made my "contribution" for 5 tickets, I got the email from the NRA saying thank you for my contribution but the email doesnt say anything about the tickets.

Is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## AlexandNessa

Yes, that's normal.  That's exactly what my email said too, then I got the tickets 2 days later.


----------



## POB14

snowbunny said:


> No quandary for me at all...I wouldn't give those people a dollar under any circumstances whatsoever.



Yeah, I thought about it for a while - turns out I'm not actually for sale quite THAT cheap.


----------



## dvcbnd

Did you get your tkts 2 days after ordering them on-line or over the phone. I made my contribution on-line and was wondering how long it would take before I receive my tkts. Thanks!


----------



## michelleinfl

dvcbnd said:


> Did you get your tkts 2 days after ordering them on-line or over the phone. I made my contribution on-line and was wondering how long it would take before I receive my tkts. Thanks!



I ordered mine late Thursday night, and I got them today, so I am thinking they process the order the next business day....in fact the postmark said it was mailed Friday from VA so it would depend on how close you are to there. I am in FL, so two days sounds right (Friday and Saturday). 

I might in fact order another set for later in the year or early next year...


----------



## dvcbnd

Thanks! I'm in NY so it might take about the same amount of time. I'll keep my eyes out for them!

Ordering another set sounds like a great idea!
Might consider it myself.


----------



## Princess Jenny

I ordered mine on Friday the 20th and I still have not received them yet.  I live in RI so hopefully I will get them tomorrow.  Im starting to worry since everyone got them so quick!!!


----------



## madge

Does Sea World still offer the 2nd day free?

I don't support the NRA, but my FIL does... they could get the kids tickets with this year's donation.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

> Princess Jenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered mine on Friday the 20th and I still have not received them yet.  I live in RI so hopefully I will get them tomorrow.  Im starting to worry since everyone got them so quick!!!
Click to expand...


PJ, I ordered mine on Friday too and I haven't rec'vd mine either. And someone said they were postmarked VA? I live in NC so it would seem I should've gotten them by now! So I'm shaing in your fret... hopefully tomorrow! I'll post as soon as they come. LBW


----------



## Marshay

Thanks to this GREAT promo we are now adding SW to our Sept WDW trip!  I ordered my two tickets today.  I got the confirmation email within the hour.  Now anxiously awaiting the tickets!


----------



## Golf4food

As a supporter of our Constitutional / Bill of Rights rights as Americans - especially the part about the pursuit of hapiness (and what could be happier than half-price theme park tickets!) - I am happy to contribute my $50 so that DW and I can go visit the penguins.   We would never pay full price for Sea World, but $25 is a good deal, and an extra $18 each for the Penguin tour ain't bad either.  

This is such a good deal I feel like firing a gun into the air or killing an animal for meat or defending my home against a robber!  Yee haw!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Golf4food said:


> As a supporter of our Constitutional / Bill of Rights rights as Americans - especially the part about the pursuit of hapiness (and what could be happier than half-price theme park tickets!) - I am happy to contribute my $50 so that DW and I can go visit the penguins.   We would never pay full price for Sea World, but $25 is a good deal, and an extra $18 each for the Penguin tour ain't bad either.
> 
> This is such a good deal I feel like firing a gun into the air or killing an animal for meat or defending my home against a robber!  Yee haw!



Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Mel6197

We were thinking about going, but couldnt see spending all that money, plus a town van to get us there, Plus the heat, how long would we make it there?


But for 25 a ticket, even if we make it 1\2 day, That price is worth it..


----------



## snowbunny

Golf4food said:


> As a supporter of our Constitutional / Bill of Rights rights as Americans - especially the part about the pursuit of hapiness (and what could be happier than half-price theme park tickets!) - I am happy to contribute my $50 so that DW and I can go visit the penguins.  We would never pay full price for Sea World, but $25 is a good deal, and an extra $18 each for the Penguin tour ain't bad either.
> 
> This is such a good deal I feel like firing a gun into the air or killing an animal for meat or defending my home against a robber! Yee haw!


 
Wow that's hilarious   Somehow I very much doubt that this is what the writers of the constitution (all of them east coast liberals, thank you very much ) had in mind.

Are you aware that thanks to the NRA (and our corrupt politicians who take money from the organization), terror suspects on federal watch lists are allowed to buy firearms _legally_ in the United States? Look it up if you don't believe me.


----------



## Kimkimba

For $25 a ticket, I couldn't pass them up. I'll use them at one of their parks, even if it's Sesame Place.


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

Ok, I bought 3 tickets for the girls and I. I hope it is legit.


I got mine today, 7/28.07. 3 day turn around, not too shabby!!!!!! I can't wait to use them.


----------



## scammermom

Golf4food said:


> As a supporter of our Constitutional / Bill of Rights rights as Americans - especially the part about the pursuit of hapiness (and what could be happier than half-price theme park tickets!) - I am happy to contribute my $50 so that DW and I can go visit the penguins.   We would never pay full price for Sea World, but $25 is a good deal, and an extra $18 each for the Penguin tour ain't bad either.
> 
> This is such a good deal I feel like firing a gun into the air or killing an animal for meat or defending my home against a robber!  Yee haw!



Charleton Heston & Ronald Reagon would be proud of you!

Happy! Happy!


----------



## PIERCEDRN

tazleiten12 said:


> Just got this off another site, make a donation to NRA-ILA get single-day passes to one of the Anheuser-Busch Adventure Parks in the United States. These passes are valid through April 2008, and are good for a one-day adult or child admission into SeaWorld Orlando, San Antonio or San Diego; Busch Gardens or Adventure Island in Tampa Bay; Busch Gardens or Water Country USA in Williamsburg; or Sesame Place in Langhorne.
> Donation Amount:
> 2 tickets $50.00
> 4 tickets $100.00
> 6 tickets $150.00
> 8 tickets $200.00
> Follow this link:
> https://secure.nraila.org/buschgardens.aspx


Thought you might want to know about this change...dont know how it will affect the tickets you will receive...

NRA Ends Ticket Deal With Sesame Place

(AP) LANGHORNE, Pa. The country's largest gun lobby is no longer offering free tickets to get to Sesame Street.

The National Rifle Association had been giving away free tickets to Sesame Place, an amusement park that caters to children, and other theme parks in return for online donations to its political arm, the Institute for Legislative Action.

Parent company Anheuser-Busch Cos. said Sesame Place should not have been included in the promotion, which had drawn the ire of gun-control advocates.

"This was an inadvertent error by Busch Entertainment Corp. and we apologize for any confusion," the St. Louis-based company said in a statement Friday.

Both the NRA and Anheuser-Busch had initially defended the inclusion of Sesame Place, which is located just northeast of Philadelphia and is based on the children's TV show "Sesame Street."

Bryan Miller, executive director of Ceasefire New Jersey, told the Philadelphia Daily News for Friday's editions that it was "just wrong" for the NRA to raise money by using the name of a theme park catering to small children.

The NRA did not immediately return a call for comment Friday.

The association is still offering discounts at other Busch parks, including SeaWorld, in Orlando, Fla., San Antonio and San Diego; Busch Gardens and Adventure Island in Tampa Bay, Fla.; and Busch Gardens and Water Country USA in Williamsburg, Va.


----------



## riu girl

Has anyone checked with Seaworld Orlando to see if these tickets can be upgraded at guest services for the "2nd day free" ?

Thank you


----------



## Pumbaa_

A friend called Sea World. If the ticket is not purchased directly from Sea World, it is not eligible for second day frr. However, you can go to the second day window and pay $10.95 for a second day. Still a good deal!


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

Has anyone who "bought" them on Friday the 20th received them yet? I still have not rec'vd mine. 

Scratch that... they came this afternoon!!! Whew... I was nervous!


----------



## jacksmom

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Has anyone who "bought" them on Friday the 20th received them yet? I still have not rec'vd mine.
> 
> Scratch that... they came this afternoon!!! Whew... I was nervous!



I got mine today!


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Has anyone who "bought" them on Friday the 20th received them yet? I still have not rec'vd mine.
> 
> Scratch that... they came this afternoon!!! Whew... I was nervous!



Girl, you had me sweating this one out. I bought mine only yesterday. I kept opening the NRA web page and reading it over and over. The line "limited tickets available" made me nervous. Ok, I will expect at least 1 week, then panic.


----------



## taraprather

Our2Girls&Disney said:


> Girl, you had me sweating this one out. I bought mine only yesterday. I kept opening the NRA web page and reading it over and over. The line "limited tickets available" made me nervous. Ok, I will expect at least 1 week, then panic.



I called the 800 number for them yesterday to ask about that. The guy said they had PLENTY left and they will remove that from there website when the tickets are gone. I got his name to, just in case because I made a $600.00 donation!!! (family reunion coming up in orlando in september)


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

Our2Girls&Disney said:


> Girl, you had me sweating this one out. I bought mine only yesterday. I kept opening the NRA web page and reading it over and over. The line "limited tickets available" made me nervous. Ok, I will expect at least 1 week, then panic.



I'm so sorry!!! It's just that there were a few people who got them really fast! I was thinking they get mailed from VA and I live in NC and well, I'm right next door!   That coupled with my firm belief that "if it sounds too good to be true it probably is"... not a good combo! But no worries.... yours will come too... in a week... if not, then panic!


----------



## Princess Jenny

I just wanted to let everyone know I got my tickets yesterday.  I live in RI and ordered them on the 20th.  What a great deal.    

Now I just need september to get here


----------



## lowie

i ordered last night, thanks op!! 

actually found the link on the budget board and the thread had to be closed, i'm so glad this thread hasn't gone south the way that one did.
we'll be using our tickets for busch gardens.


----------



## Mel6197

Will they tell you when they are out of tickets?

And then it turns to a plain donation?


----------



## Marshay

I got my tickets yesterday -- took about 3 days!

We'll be in SeaWorld-Orlando on 9/18!!!  I can't wait for my DD to meet Shamu!


----------



## Mel6197

Bought them on Thursday
Got them Sat

Now to Hide them from the kids.

My DD saw them and said whats that.  I ran and grabbed and said NOTHING.  

I dont think she figured it out.


----------



## vellamint

Boy I wish they were good for next August!  Great deal everyone - enjoy them


----------



## dvcbnd

I ordered mine on the 21st and just got them today. It arrives in an envelope with NRA on the outside. You won't miss it. My envelope was scotch taped also with an NRA brochure on the inside. We're going to use them in a couple of weeks @ Busch Gardens in VA. Can't wait - what a deal!!!!


----------



## yeahdisney

Thank you.  Ordered 4 tickets today.  And I used a visa DH got from buying farm tractor tires.  So it was really painless for us.


----------



## taraprather

I got both my orders today. I ordered my first  order on the 24 and my second order on the 25.


----------



## CLynnJones

I got waaaay to excited when I read this. I went and ordered 6 tickets and came back here and read some more. Only then did I notice that these tickets are only good to the end of April 2008. We are planning the end of May 2008. What to do now? My husband will kill me!!!!!


----------



## luvdisney14

Maybe try to sell them on ebay.


----------



## CLynnJones

That is a great idea luvdisney14!! I may do that or maybe move the trip dates up a bit. We have 1 in college but they are on Spring break the 2nd week of March. I already sent off an e-mail to see if this would work. I am going to try not to stress over it...hopefully one way or another it will work out in the end.


----------



## luv2nascar

I got my tickets in mail yesterday.  Ordered 4 tickets and got them in 5-6 days.  YAHOO.  All set for Seaworld in Sept.  My tickets say good thru 4/30/08.  
Girls will be so excited about seaworld.


----------



## lowie

CLynnJones said:


> I got waaaay to excited when I read this. I went and ordered 6 tickets and came back here and read some more. Only then did I notice that these tickets are only good to the end of April 2008. We are planning the end of May 2008. What to do now? My husband will kill me!!!!!



maybe someone on the DIS will want to buy them from you.  especially once the deal is over, there will surely be people looking to buy more.


----------



## LisaNJ25

Just ordered mine  wohoooo.. going 8/25.. the day before my daughter turns 3 lol


----------



## johde

I just ordered a pair of ticket for me yesterday.  I was going to pay $87 for a week at busch gardens and Seaworld (2 day at BG 1 at SW)  This is better and I have the convenience of going when I want during the 10 days I'm in Florida.


----------



## ChrisLei

We ordered our tickets Wednesday and got them Saturday morning.  4 tickets for a savings of over $100 of the regular price!  Thanks for the enabler!


----------



## luvdisney78

I ordered 4 tickets on July 20(which was a Friday night) and then Sunday the 22 I ordered 2 more.  I have not gotten any of them.  I have called the 800 number and they just encouraged me to be patient.  I plan to call again if they don't come tommorow.  We are leaving for Florida on Saturday and this is making me sooo nervous.  Everyone else seems to be getting there's in just a few days.  Any responses greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Rudy6

wwessing said:


> I received my 10 tickets in the mail today as well, and it only took 3-4 days without any special shipping.
> 
> For those of you who are wondering, here's a description of them.  They are credit/business card size tickets (actual tickets, not vouchers).  They say Admission Ticket Valid through April 30, 2008 on the back.  The fine print says "Present this ticket at the entrance turnstile for one day admission to any one of the SeaWorld Adventure Park, Busch Gardens, Sesame Place, Adventure Island or Water Country U.S.A. park, during regularly scheduled operating hours.  Not valid for complimentary admission to Discover Cove.  Not for resale.  Not valid for special events."  "2007 Busch Entertainment Corporation.  All rights reserved."
> They have bar codes all over the back and have red, sequential numbering on each ticket.
> 
> Expect correspondence, e-mail and solicitations from NRA if you purchase these tickets. . . I've already gotten some that came before my tickets.  You can always request removal from their lists if you don't wish to hear from them.




I just got mine today, four of them.  I ordered them on July 27th and they arrived today (July 30th).  I quoted the above, because, guess what, mine said the same thing.

I am looking forward to going back this December.  I would not have been able to go if it weren't for this deal - Thanks for posting.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

luvdisney78 said:


> I ordered 4 tickets on July 20(which was a Friday night) and then Sunday the 22 I ordered 2 more.  I have not gotten any of them.  I have called the 800 number and they just encouraged me to be patient.  I plan to call again if they don't come tommorow.  We are leaving for Florida on Saturday and this is making me sooo nervous.  Everyone else seems to be getting there's in just a few days.  Any responses greatly appreciated!!




I ordered mine on the 20th as well, but earlier in the day, and I recv'd them on the 26th (last Thursday). Did you order the extra 2 online or did you call and have them added? If you go 6 business days (what mine took) from your Sunday order that would be today. Maybe they are getting bogged down because all of the DIS is ordering tix!  I'd call again and see if they could check when they were shipped? Seems like a reasonable request since you gave them 150 bucks, IMHO. Good luck! I hope they come tomorrow! 

p.s. I'm jealous you get to see Shamu before me!


----------



## luvdisney78

Thanks luvbuzzandwoody, for the response.  I actually just got a call back from them.  He said the earliest they were mailed was last Wednesday and that they should come in the next day or two.  I am going to see if they come by Wednesday.  If they don't I guess I'll call again.  He said they had gotten an overwelming response and had gotten a little bit behind.  I'm just really nervous.  I will be so glad when they get here!


----------



## memy26

I was fortunate enough to stumble upon this website, but I only wish I had earlier.

I called this morning about the tickets and was told they are no longer offering the express delivery. The deal was so great that I still ordered, but we are leaving Friday afternoon!!! I'm so afraid that I won't be one of the lucky ones who got their tickets in 3 days.

Wish me luck. And I guess if all else fails we can take another trip before the end of April.

Melissa


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

> luvdisney78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks luvbuzzandwoody, for the response.  I actually just got a call back from them.  He said the earliest they were mailed was last Wednesday and that they should come in the next day or two.  I am going to see if they come by Wednesday.  If they don't I guess I'll call again.  He said they had gotten an overwelming response and had gotten a little bit behind.  I'm just really nervous.  I will be so glad when they get here!
Click to expand...



That's great! They'll come, I'm sure of it! And then it's Shamu, baby!  



> memy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate enough to stumble upon this website, but I only wish I had earlier.
> 
> I called this morning about the tickets and was told they are no longer offering the express delivery. The deal was so great that I still ordered, but we are leaving Friday afternoon!!! I'm so afraid that I won't be one of the lucky ones who got their tickets in 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck. And I guess if all else fails we can take another trip before the end of April.
> 
> Melissa
Click to expand...


 to the DIS! Hope you get your tix in time!


----------



## Keacc

I ordered 6 tickets on July 25th and got them in the mail on July30th.  This saved us $150 which will go towards a great dinner.


----------



## riggins

memy26 said:


> I was fortunate enough to stumble upon this website, but I only wish I had earlier.
> 
> I called this morning about the tickets and was told they are no longer offering the express delivery. The deal was so great that I still ordered, but we are leaving Friday afternoon!!! I'm so afraid that I won't be one of the lucky ones who got their tickets in 3 days.
> 
> Wish me luck. And I guess if all else fails we can take another trip before the end of April.
> 
> Melissa



We're in the same boat . . . I just saw this today and wished I'd seen it sooner.  I called too and the guy said no rush delivery was available.  So, I just placed the order and am crossing my fingers.  We're leaving Tuesday morning, so hopefully they'll arrive on time.  I went through this whole thread and the average seemed to be about 5 days for arrival.  If that holds true for me, we'll be ok, but I'll be sweating it all week.

Leslie


----------



## luvdisney78

Ok, my tickets still did not come.  I am now officially seriously concerned.  We leave on Saturday.  Not to mention it has been 9 days since I ordered and everyone else seems to be getting their's in 5 days.  Has anyone else's taken this long?  I am so upset and worried.  I am going to wait till mail comes tommorow and then I will call the NRA again(if they still don't come).  I don't know what else to do.


----------



## taraprather

I ordered more tickets on the 29th and they came today. They sent them express mail! I didn't ask for express nor did I pay for it! So it was a nice surprise!


----------



## memy26

Those of you who are getting your tickets so quickly, did you order from the website or over the phone?

I'm just wondering if it makes a difference.

Thanks again,
Melissa


----------



## luvdisney14

I ordered mine thru the website


----------



## brendrek

I just "bit the bullet" and ordered my ticekts. We were already planning on Sea World for our off Disney day this year. Last year I took advantage of a great discount that was posted for Universal Studios. All the debate about supporting the NRA? I thought twice about it, but I love saving money.


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

memy26 said:


> Those of you who are getting your tickets so quickly, did you order from the website or over the phone?
> 
> I'm just wondering if it makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Melissa



I ordered through the website and got them in 3 days. Then I ordered another set on Sat. for my parents, again through the website. Still waiting on the second set.


----------



## runwad

Well I just ordered my tickets today, wasn't going to cause DH loathes SW, but me and kids like it. Plus hopefully the waterpark will be open when we're there next April I'll just tell him we got the tickets free cause they're promoting the waterpark


----------



## Tbug1966

Ordered my tickets late Friday night on the 27th.  Received them today!  Saved $200!


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

> luvdisney78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, my tickets still did not come.  I am now officially seriously concerned.  We leave on Saturday.  Not to mention it has been 9 days since I ordered and everyone else seems to be getting their's in 5 days.  Has anyone else's taken this long?  I am so upset and worried.  I am going to wait till mail comes tommorow and then I will call the NRA again(if they still don't come).  I don't know what else to do.
Click to expand...



Any luck yet? Been thinking about ya!


----------



## luvdisney78

Thanks, lovebuzzandwoody.  Unfortunately, my tickets have still not come.  I have been so upset about it.  I was able to talk to the NRA again today and the man said to see if the come tommorow.  If they don't he will see if he can get an approval to send me some more(over night) so that we will have them for our trip.  This made me feel a little better but still I am worried.  I just pray they come tommorow.  Keep your fingers crossed.  I just can't imagine what could have happened to them.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

Keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## memy26

Now I'm really getting nervous. We are leaving tomorrow afternoon and we still have no tickets. 

Please let them come tomorrow before we leave!!!

Did anyone else order on Monday? Have you got yours yet?


----------



## luvdisney78

My tickets still didn't come after 11 days.  The NRA really have been wonderful.  They are overnighting replacement tickets so we will have them for our trip.  I can't say enough about how great they are being about this whole thing.  They could have said tough luck but they didn't.  I am so grateful to them for understanding.  I will post a gain tommorow when they are finally in my hand!


----------



## scammermom

Well, it didn't take long for these to show up on Ebay!


----------



## LisaNJ25

I just got mine today... I ordered monday.


----------



## lowie

i ordered on the 27th and nothing yet.  it's fine for me as we don't plan on going until october or november.


----------



## memy26

LisaNJ25 said:


> I just got mine today... I ordered monday.



That gives me hope that mine will be here tomorrow. I know my cc has been charged and that usually means the item has shipped.

I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that these come in time.


----------



## memy26

Woohoo!!!! My tickets came today and we leave later this afternoon!!!

My kids are going to be so excited. They have been wanting to go to Seaworld and they have no idea that we are going!!!!

I just love when things work out    

Thanks tons to the op for this great deal!!!

Melissa


----------



## luvdisney78

I finally have my tickets!!!  Got them today!!  We leave tommorow for Universal and Sea World!!! Yeah!!  I have been to disney many times(and i LOVE it) but wanted to do some new things.  We have NEVER been to Sea World or Universal.  I can't wait!!
On a side note, the NRA were absolutely first class about my situation.  They went above and beyond to make sure I had my tickets for our trip!!  I just wanted you all(who have bought tickets) to know this!


----------



## caitlynmom

Ordered them last Saturday night. We won't be going till March 2008 but wanted to get in on the great deal before it disappeared. Otherwise there would be no way we would be going to Seaworld.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

> memy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!!!! My tickets came today and we leave later this afternoon!!!
> 
> My kids are going to be so excited. They have been wanting to go to Seaworld and they have no idea that we are going!!!!
> 
> I just love when things work out
> 
> Thanks tons to the op for this great deal!!!
> 
> Melissa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvdisney78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally have my tickets!!!  Got them today!!  We leave tommorow for Universal and Sea World!!! Yeah!!  I have been to disney many times(and i LOVE it) but wanted to do some new things.  We have NEVER been to Sea World or Universal.  I can't wait!!
> On a side note, the NRA were absolutely first class about my situation.  They went above and beyond to make sure I had my tickets for our trip!!  I just wanted you all(who have bought tickets) to know this!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




  Yay for you both!!!    Have a great time on your trips!!! 
When you get back maybe you could pop in here and let us all know how it went. Now, go... you have to pack!!!


----------



## mana'olana

Just ordered ours, excited for the savings!  I was just wondering if anyone has used their tickets and how it went. We don't go for 3 weeks so we have plenty of time to get them. DD first time seeing Shamu.


----------



## Gizmo1951

Glad you received your tickets in time
Have a great time


----------



## scammermom

Has anyone used these yet and been able to get a second day free??
Usually with the regular ones you can go and get a second day.

I'm ordering mine today!  Thanks to OP for posting this great deal!


----------



## scammermom

"Thank you for your interest in Busch Gardens tickets. Unfortunately, they are no longer available on this site."

AHHHHHH!!!  I had to wait for payday.  Drats!!

Anybody not using their tics and want to sell them to me??


----------



## LisaNJ25

scammermom said:


> Has anyone used these yet and been able to get a second day free??
> Usually with the regular ones you can go and get a second day.
> 
> I'm ordering mine today!  Thanks to OP for posting this great deal!



not free... but I believe you can get the second day for $12.xx


----------



## Chris3

has this offer been going on for a while or do they only offer so many tickets a day?

I ran across the $25.00 promotion this morning on some other site but questioned if it could be true went to talk to hubby and then found this site went back to buy then and they are gone?


----------



## tilliet

I ordered 5 last Sunday and recieved them today. Also a good friend of mines ordered the same day as me and recieved them today as well. Now I am really excited about our upcoming trip.


----------



## ChristyJ

I'm so excited to surprise the kids with these!  I ordered 4 on Sunday and received them on Wed.!


----------



## Part of Your World

Missed it by one day apparently!  I need 7 tickets, too!  Too bad.  Does anyone have any other leads on great deals for Sea World Orlando?    I see I can get the kids' price for adults directly from the SW site.  Want to beat that, of course, especially after coughing up for the WDW tix!


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

Someone posted these tix were showing up on ebay... might want to check there. Good luck!


----------



## Part of Your World

Thanks.  I just checked there based on your suggestion.  It seems they are all selling info on how to donate and receive the tickets.  I assume it's for the info we already have here, and if the link doesn't work, then no tickets!  Oh well.  I will keep looking!  Thanks again!


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

> Part of Your World said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I just checked there based on your suggestion.  It seems they are all selling info on how to donate and receive the tickets.  I assume it's for the info we already have here, and if the link doesn't work, then no tickets!  Oh well.  I will keep looking!  Thanks again!
Click to expand...



Wow, you're kidding! That is really awful - selling free information? Yes, keep your eyes on the DIS.... if another deal comes along you can bet it will be posted here.


----------



## Michael Thompson

I spoke with someone at the NRA and they still have some tickets left but they are going fast.  They took down the link so they wouldn't take orders for tickets they didn't have.  If you are interested, you should call 1-800-392-8683 soon.


----------



## runwad

I ordered mine on the 1st and got them today


----------



## scammermom

Michael Thompson said:


> I spoke with someone at the NRA and they still have some tickets left but they are going fast.  They took down the link so they wouldn't take orders for tickets they didn't have.  If you are interested, you should call 1-800-392-8683 soon.



You're my new best friend!  (Promise, it's an honor for you!)

Got some.  Thank you so much!!!

You made your first post a whopper! Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Tess'smom

I would love to get Seaworld tickets for 25 dollars a pop, but I can't justify donating any amount of money to NRA to get them.


----------



## runwad

Will we be able to use these tickets for the new water park there next year, or do you think that will be a separate ticket?


----------



## Nemo'sMom3

I ordered 5 tickets on July 26th and am still waiting on them to get here.  Any one else had to wait that long?  The site says 10 business days but everyone else seems to be getting their tickets in just a few days.


----------



## caitlynmom

Nemo'sMom3 said:


> I ordered 5 tickets on July 26th and am still waiting on them to get here.  Any one else had to wait that long?  The site says 10 business days but everyone else seems to be getting their tickets in just a few days.



I would call them and check the status. That is a long time. I ordered on the the 28th and got on the 3rd. the number is 1-800-392-8683
Good luck!


----------



## lowie

i also ordered mine after nemo's mom and got them last week.  in fact, i ended up ordering more and got those after a few days.


----------



## scammermom

Ordered on 8/6 and they came in today's mail!
Very quick!


----------



## Simbee3

Does anyone know if I order the tickets online, do I have the option of the express mail? Or do I have to call them in order to get that?


----------



## AlexandNessa

Did anyone click on the link recently?
*
Tickets are now $30.  They are no longer $25 each.*

And, it clearly states "*No rush orders*."


----------



## Simbee3

I just ordered our tickets. I am a little worried because we leave on the 22nd of this month, and their site says it could take up to 10 business days. Here's to hoping that they arrive on time.


----------



## lrm jr

Simbee3 said:


> I just ordered our tickets. I am a little worried because we leave on the 22nd of this month, and their site says it could take up to 10 business days. Here's to hoping that they arrive on time.


I ordered ten on Fiday, Aug. 3 and got them Friday, Aug. 10.


----------



## Simbee3

lrm jr said:


> I ordered ten on Fiday, Aug. 3 and got them Friday, Aug. 10.


Thanks for the info. I believe that they will come on time, or atleast I hope so. My husband will kill me. But, they are located in Virginia and we are in New York, so once the tickets are sent out it should only take 2 days to get here.
Still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Chris3

Simbee3 said:


> Thanks for the info. I believe that they will come on time, or atleast I hope so. My husband will kill me. But, they are located in Virginia and we are in New York, so once the tickets are sent out it should only take 2 days to get here.
> Still keeping my fingers crossed.



I ordered my ticket on the 6th late afternoon and got them on the 10th  so 4 day we live in Wisconsin


----------



## Nemo'sMom3

I spent half the day calling NRA on Friday, and found that the tickets I ordered on July 26th, were mailed to my FIL's house even though I put our address in the order form.  My DH and FIL have the same name, one's a jr and that seems to have created the problem.  Of course, if he got them he doesn't know where they are now- he says they didn't get them but he's not in the best of health and may not have noticed what was in the envelope.  They are mailing another set to MY HOUSE.


----------



## luvdisney78

I just wanted to let everyone know that I used my tickets at Sae World in Orlando with no problem!!  We had a great time!!


----------



## Simbee3

luvdisney78 said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I used my tickets at Sae World in Orlando with no problem!!  We had a great time!!



Just wondering if you had the option to upgrade your ticket to a 2 day ticket. And if so what was the charge for that. Thank you for any information you  can provide.


----------



## jh_wells1994

I ordered our tickets over the phone on Weds afternoon (8/8), and had them shipped to the resort, b/c we are leaving tomorrow and I didn't figure that they would come. Well anyway, my hubby called me at work today, and they messed up and shipped them to the house!!!!   Thank God they came today, or we would have been looking for something to do on the day we had planned for s/w!!


----------



## taraprather

The link is back up on there site! They are now $30.00 each. Still a great deal.
Enjoy!


----------



## Gravydeen

I assume there is no reason you could not buy 2 tickets per person in your family and take the whole family to Seaworld and Busch Gardens?


----------



## luvdisney78

I did not need a 2nd day at Sea World so I didn't ask about an uprade.  I have seen other posts where people did upgrade for a very small fee. Have fun and be sure to go to Shamu Rocks, Believe, and Blue Horizons.  They are by far the best shows!!!


----------



## wwessing

Gravydeen said:


> I assume there is no reason you could not buy 2 tickets per person in your family and take the whole family to Seaworld and Busch Gardens?



This is exactly what I did.  I bought enough tickets for our family to go to Sea World and Busch Gardens.  They don't ask any questions and you can purchase as many tickets as you want.


----------



## AllyBri

Thank you for the tip. I ordered mine.


----------



## Simbee3

Just curious to know if anyone ordered their tickets on 8/10 and recieve them already?


----------



## edit1

I just ordered our tickets (at $30 a piece) for our Sea World San Diego trip. Does anyone know if this 2nd day upgrade that people are getting applies to Sea World in San Diego? 

I recently discovered this board and have gotten so much help already in planning our upcoming Southern California trip!


----------



## Simbee3

My tickets came in today. I am soo relieved.


----------



## welovedisney7778

I ordered our tickets LATE Friday night (8/10) (like around midnight), and they arrived yesterday (8/15) I am so excited!!!!  We leave Saturday!!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Hey, A BIG BIG Thank you for the hint.  I ordered 4 tickets for our trip in January.  Awesome deal!


----------



## Peter Johnson

What is the link to find the tickets?  The link on the first page does not work, and the Contribute page at www.nraila.org does not say anything about the tickets.

Thanks!

Peter


----------



## scammermom

This may be over.  Call them.  I know when they pulled it before, someone called and they were just near the limit of tics but still selling them.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

The link worked for me on Sunday but it isn't working now.  I'm so glad I got them ordered when I did....I had considered waiting and ordering them closer to the trip.  Sorry if you missed out...I know that would be disappointing!


----------



## LisaNJ25

fyi  we went to sea world today and used them with no problems...


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

I got mine in the mail today, but I won't be using them until January!


----------



## grlpwrd

I called that the NRA number because I hoped to buy tickets for my parents for our trip to Florida, but they have none left. 

I did buy 4 tickets earlier, though, for other family members and we used them at Busch Gardens here. They were accepted - no problems whatsoever.

Bummer...


----------

